# Glass cleaning liquid



## majstor (Apr 17, 2012)

Found it somewhere

    1/4 c. rubbing alcohol
    1/4 c. white vinegar
    1 Tbsp cornstarch
    2 c. warm water

Its working very nice, just like store one. No residue, really cleans it. Im using it for plastics and wood too.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds interesting. What's the reason for adding the cornstarch?


----------



## majstor (Apr 17, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting. What's the reason for adding the cornstarch?





> Corn starch feels so funny on our skin because it's so fine, but that's
> what makes it so absorbent. It also means it can get inside cracks and
> textures that we normally wouldn't be able to clean very well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazel (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks! I'll have to try this on the windows the dogs have panted and slobbered on. It would be a good test for this recipe.


----------

